# Southbend 10" Lathe - $2900 (Penryn CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 20, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/southbend-10-lathe/6594047612.html

Seems pricey, especially for a single tumbler gearbox. It is, however, well tooled.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 20, 2018)

Don't think about it, just get it!


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 20, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Don't think about it, just get it!


I already have one, thought maybe someone else might need it.


----------



## Janderso (May 20, 2018)

Thank you. I have too many projects.
If you see a deal on a good surface grinder.....in a year or two


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 20, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Thank you. I have too many projects.
> If you see a deal on a good surface grinder.....in a year or two



We seem to be on parallel paths. Now that I have ordered a TIG, I'm beginning to think of all the things I can't do without a surface grinder. I don't even have the TIG yet. And to think I was sure all I needed was a lathe and a mill.


----------

